# The Dungeon Delver's Guide - 3 days left on Kickstarter



## EN Publishing (Sep 30, 2022)

The Dungeon Delver's Guide Kickstarter campaign ends next week on Monday 3rd October.

Your last chance to pick up this essential tome for creating, exploring, and running dungeons in your 5E or A5E game, including over 100 traps!



Dungeon Delver’s Guide is a comprehensive toolkit for designing, running, and exploring dungeons. This essential 300-page sourcebook for use with 5E and Level Up: Advanced 5E contains everything you need to create compelling and deadly mazes and lairs, and new player options for adventurers who want to venture below and return to the surface alive. This mighty tome includes:


New character options, from ratling decomposer druids to doppelganger shadow stalker rogues -- 6 new heritages (races), 10 new cultures, 4 new backgrounds, and 13 new archetypes (subclasses)!
New gear, spells, and mounts to prepare your adventurers against subterranean threats.
More than a hundred clever traps, tricks, and puzzles that challenge players instead of punishing them.
Terrifying new monsters which populate the darkest corners of the world.
How-to guides for building satisfying underground adventures 
A dungeon-building system to build unique, thematic dungeons and lairs, with rules for themes, a system for stocking the dungeon, and extensive random dungeon generators.
 Premade dungeons for characters of any level, ready to drop into an existing campaign.
A guide to the haunted cities and midnight seas of Underland, the weird realm beneath the earth.

Dungeon Delver's Guide is fully compatible with 5E and with Level Up: Advanced 5E.

Find out more by clicking here!


----------

